# Pistons @ Cavs | Game #69 | 3/19/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 69*_

 *VS* 

*Detroit Pistons* *(48-18) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (38-30)*

_*Wednesday, March 19, 2008*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *ESPN*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio










*HEAD COACHES*
​


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

What a huge game this is. I think there's gonna be a lot of pissed off people if you don't at least compete in this one.

Detroit will be playing on a second night of a back to back, so no excuses allowed.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Detroit wiped the floor with Denver, they were playing their bench a ton. In other words they will be well rested and gunning for this one. 

Frankly right now we are not a good team. Don't want to be overly negative but we have not put together 4 qtr's of good basketball since the trade...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Detroit wiped the floor with Denver, they were playing their bench a ton. In other words they will be well rested and gunning for this one.
> 
> Frankly right now we are not a good team. Don't want to be overly negative but we have not put together 4 qtr's of good basketball since the trade...


Giving Mike Brown multiple new options with less then half a season to go has really killed the chemistry of a team that knew how to finish games. Brown has to got to figure out the strengths and weaknesses of his players quickly which I don't know if he's capable of doing. The good thing after last year from the top down they're not going to get freaked out about the regular season. Hopefully some of the wierd things Brown is doing is just to get a feel for things (i.e. I don't think anyone thinks the Cavs have a shot at passing the Magic)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This should be a hell of a game tomorrow...I don't know that I'll be able to watch all of it because I have finals to study for, but it's always exciting when these two match-up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if they'll try to break lebron's hand again this time? That seemed like a good strategy last time, no?

Would love to win this game. Wonder how Ben will play?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Should be a good game. I can't wait to see how Hamilton, Billups and Wallace interact with Ben.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll be working tonight but I'll try to follow with the gamecast


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

let's get started!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pavs with a nice move inside


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z looks good. 

We might as well not play him in back to backs - he looks like a different player with rest


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Ben Wallace has no offensive skill whatsoever. Kind of remarkable he didn't pick up at least one post skill


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, Delonte has some hops


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lol, Andy is such a sneaky player lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man it seems like every team we play has guys who drill tough contested shots while we have guys who can't convert wide open looks.

Not a bad start though


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Stupid turnovers like that are just killing us. 

WTF is Devin Brown doing with a stupid play like that? :azdaja:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Another stupid play by Devin. 

Lebron has to make himself a threat in that situation...he just stands around when he doesn't have the ball


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Pistons had a great look at the end of the buzzer. Thank goodness that didn't go in.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man it seems like every team we play has guys who drill tough contested shots while we have guys who can't convert wide open looks.


How true. It is karma or are we simply big complainers? :rofl2:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

IM sorry but i hate devin brown. He thinks hes allen iverson sometimes


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

This is a perfect opportunity with devin being boneheaded for wally to FINALLY step up


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

man, Andy's sucking it


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

come on wally, lets go


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You can tell how bad our offensive sets are when LBJ comes out of the game...

Nice cut by Wally Z - still don't understand playing him in lineups without LBJ where he has to create 1 on 1


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wally playing really well


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally looks good so far tonight - he's playing hard


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah for a guy thats being brought in because lebron needs spacing and never plays with him?? ^^@ Benedict


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

The thing about wally is a foul on him is like a fg because hes such a money ft shooter


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Mike brown will replace devin hopefully with lebron in a minute or so


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> wally playing really well


I still think he should be out there with LBJ. He is a spot shooter Mike B. is trying to make a 1 on 1 creator..setting him up for failure


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

The offense is so pathetic...please Mike Brown, do something. We can't rely on individual exploits to get us far this season. We have to be in sync quickly on both ends. 

Our D looks better, but the offense looks god awful...especially when initiated by Andy. I like Andy, but come on, he has no business going 1 on 1 whatsoever. When he does that (especially against skilled post defenders), it looks straight up comical). Spare us the laugh Andy.

BTW, Wally's been ok so far. I hope his shot starts falling.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally hits!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

here we go wally


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wallys stroke has to be the fastest in the league he gets a piece of daylight and the shot is off


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Wally needs to catch fire for a couple more 3's and then lebron will have plenty of space


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> The offense is so pathetic...please Mike Brown, do something. We can't rely on individual exploits to get us far this season. We have to be in sync quickly on both ends.
> 
> Our D looks better, but the offense looks god awful...especially when initiated by Andy. I like Andy, but come on, he has no business going 1 on 1 whatsoever. When he does that (especially against skilled post defenders), it looks straight up comical). Spare us the laugh Andy.
> 
> BTW, Wally's been ok so far. I hope his shot starts falling.


Our offense is PATHETIC. I've given up hope it will be corrected under Mike B....

We could have the Phx Suns personnel and still struggle with his offensive sets. We're just too predictable, there's no movement off the ball with any PURPOSE (running around from side to side does nothing), etc.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy has played like a retard lately


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Jesus lebron...


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Dunno why we would take wally out here?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Also dont know why andys been terrible lately


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

do we bring sasha in for defense? becasue rip is burning him


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

In Sasha's defense, Rip is a tough cover, by anyone. Who would do a better job on him than Sasha?

Lebron, maybe...but you don't what that at this point in the game.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Also, Andy should NEVER be paired up with Ben. Where the F is Joe Smith?

Is MB a moron?...retorical question.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte hits from 3

Great post defense from B. Wallace tonight


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

DWest to the rescue!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

We have detroits number. God i wish we could play them for every round of the playoffs lol


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Did anyone find the stuff jon barry saying interesting about the cavs WANTING to face the celtics and being unscared of them


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> We have detroits number. God i wish we could play them for every round of the playoffs lol


I know - I would much rather face them in the 2nd rd than Boston


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wallace at the buzzer. What a nice way to end the half.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

bens playing AWESOME.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

BEN!!!!

ahah ideal matchups:

Washington, then Detroit then Boston. lol


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Man ben wallace is playing like ben of 04 against his old team


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron should have elbowed Bucher on his way out.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Great end of half. When our guys are hitting open looks and playing great defense we are pretty darn good


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That was an awkward interview. Ric Bucher is so gross. Lebron was just trying to get through it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Did anyone find the stuff jon barry saying interesting about the cavs WANTING to face the celtics and being unscared of them


It makes sense. Before the trade we matched up great with them. And now even after the trade, Delonte and Wally will want to play their old team. They have no one who can do anything to James. We gotta beat them sometime. I think it'd be easier in the second round than the ECF.

Obviously either team would be a tough series. I think we match up well with both.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Ric Bucher is so gross.


Hahaha...

Lebron is probably familiar with Bucher's hating.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> That was an awkward interview. Ric Bucher is so gross. Lebron was just trying to get through it.


He was trying to imply that Detroit was tired and wanted to see if LeBron would take the bait. LeBron didn't - good for him.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

let's not forget that Boston and Detroit also have games to play in the first round!

Dallas lost last year, maybe one of those teams will too.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

We need to blow detroit OUT this half. Make a statement that when we want to play we can beat anyone in the league. So what if they are on a back to back .. we are on 18 that have road games on the tailend.. we dont complain


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> let's not forget that Boston and Detroit also have games to play in the first round!
> 
> Dallas lost last year, maybe one of those teams will too.


Unless the twolves ( the celtics kryptonite) make the playoffs we wont see that happen. GS was as talented as anyone last year they just didnt put it together till late


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Lebron should have elbowed Bucher on his way out.


:rofl2:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

My only concern right now is we looked really good against Orlando as well in the first half only to blow it close to the end of the third. We need to see this team finish post-trade not just play a few quarters


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

our patented third quarter collapse


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'd call a timeout right now.

We always come out flat in the 3rd qtr and it needs to stop


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> My only concern right now is we looked really good against Orlando as well in the first half only to blow it close to the end of the third. We need to see this team finish post-trade not just play a few quarters


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Excellent help defense by B. Wallace


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Saw that Pavs turnover from a mile away...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pavs has to hit that....our guys need to start converting these WIDE OPEN shots..


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

great d by ben


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Jesus christ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think it's effort..we just aren't converting open shots.

Pavs and Delonte have blown some wide open looks


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Sasha is the most inconsistant shooter ever. We should sub wally and devinbrown/damon (depending on who mbrown likes more) right now


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh well, nice first half. Goodnight. :rofl2:

Naw, seriously, we need to come out with the same intensity...WTF is wrong with this team?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

i swear if mike brown comes out with the same unit im gonna blow a gasket


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man we need to finish this qtr strong. CANNOT keep going into the 4th qtr trailing every game..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God our offense is such a disaster..

Defense has been great though which is encouraging


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is up 63-57 after the 3rd quarter. It's nice seeing Cleveland with some kind of lead after the 3rd.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Are the officials even being paid for this game? If they want the players to call their own fouls they have to tell them that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice play by Wally


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

MLKG said:


> Are the officials even being paid for this game? If they want the players to call their own fouls they have to tell them that.


Yeah the reffing has been atrocious


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Joe Smith only 6 minutes, what gives?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

come on we need to sustain this lead


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

wallace, what a crybaby


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

great time for bron to come back in


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great stretch there when Lebron is on the bench..

It seems like we have our **** together at home, just need to clean up the consistency on the road before the playoffs..


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wally is pumped...great to see


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

With the crowd up on their feet like this, I wish I was at this game. *sigh*


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

If wally played this way vs all the teams we've faced so far we'd be close to the 3rd seed


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah and the crowd is pumped vs detroit.. @ joe smith getting 5 minutes.. We are playing Z and Ben heavy minutes.. and rightfully so both are playing great


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> With the crowd up on their feet like this, I wish I was at this game. *sigh*


I know...living in Chicago now I never get to go to any games anymore

The one I went to against the Bulls at the United Center we ended up getting killed in the 2nd half :dead:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

wally'd done a very good job today. As usual, lots of hussle plays but he's also been knocking down his shots.

We HAVE to keep the lead around 8 for as long as possible, because we all know they'll make a run eventually.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Yeah and the crowd is pumped vs detroit.. @ joe smith getting 5 minutes.. We are playing Z and Ben heavy minutes.. and rightfully so both are playing great


So big Ben is playing well?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z having a strong game. He's looks much better when it's not a back to back.

Still only up 10: can't fold now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Down to 8


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man I really wish we had Boobie instead of Damon out there. Damon's played great but defense scares me


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

wow...that sucks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WHY is Mike B. going to an AV/Ben Wallace frontcourt......


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Z being taken out?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Come on Lebron, PLEASE knock those free shots down.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Why has Joe played just 5 minutes? Jesus.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AV got away with a travel there..


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

nice...


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

anderson with play of the year


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

we have too many guards...who the hell is gonna get is minutes cut once Boobie comes back?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> So big Ben is playing well?


He held rasheed to 1-7 in the first half. blocked and altered a countless amount of shots. playing REAL well


Also something to think about guys, boobies defense on chauncey.. He plays pretty damn good d vs chauncey


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> we have too many guards...who the hell is gonna get is minutes cut once Boobie comes back?


Damon and devin they are doing a good job of cooling off while gibson is ready to come back


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte doing a good job handling the press down the stretch

Quality win tonight. Alot of positives


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

z has 3 range sometimes i wonder why he doesnt step back


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ben is really a great defender...no doubt.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Man, I take James for granted. He turns it on so quietly and casually at times.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

7 personal fouls.

That has to be an NBA record. Attrocious.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

great win. that production by wally strecthing the lead while lebron was out gave him the time he needed to come back and play great


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Delonte doing a good job handling the press down the stretch
> 
> Quality win tonight. Alot of positives


funny how we seemingly beat the pistons easily yet lose to the nets, bucks, bulls


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> we have too many guards...who the hell is gonna get is minutes cut once Boobie comes back?


I think DJ/Devin will be the odd men out. And we play Wally a few minutes too see if he is hot or not. And its guard by committy after Boobie!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I honestly think wally is our xfactor in the playoffs. if he can get hot from downtown it can win us a game


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

SamTheMan67 said:


> funny how we seemingly beat the pistons easily yet lose to the nets, bucks, bulls


That's why I keep telling myself that this team is fine going into the postseason. If we play D like tonight, we can do something special...perhaps repeat (or exceed?) what we did last year.

See you next game guys.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

MLKG said:


> 7 personal fouls.
> 
> That has to be an NBA record. Attrocious.


Huh?

Cavs had 10 PF's and Detroit had 14 PF's called


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This looked like playoff basketball tonight.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Yeah, playoffs circa 2001. I thought I woke up in a time warp watching all the hand checking.


----------

